# auto taper, columbia or tape pro



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys, im looking at buying a new bazooka and was really set on the columbia as I like the idea of less drag. I do alot of apartments which always have loads of square set so this feature would be very handy, but I like the tapepro with the whole detachable head thing going on.Has anybody used both and if so which would you recommend and why? I currently have the tapetech which has been pretty good but would prefer to use only as a back up


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I cant say which one is better I guess it comes down the personal preference. But if you ever plan on running base through your taper the Tape-Pro is the ONLY way to go. 
If that is not an issue for you check out the Columbia on Ebay at the moment.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Columbia...856413?pt=AU_DrywallTools&hash=item20decbdf5d


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice gazman, I will probably go with the tape pro because occasionally I do run base coat and have had a couple off close calls with it going off in the tape tech. Do you know of the best place to buy because they are pretty pricey. I buy alot of stuff from andrew at plastering supplies and he has them for about $2700 I think, I was hoping to get it a little cheaper if posible.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The only way you will get one cheaper is to keep watching Ebay. There is one on there at the moment, it has been re-listed a few times so you might be able to contact the bloke and make an offer.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tapepro-...822637?pt=AU_DrywallTools&hash=item2588bc292d


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

brendon said:


> Thanks for the advice gazman, I will probably go with the tape pro because occasionally I do run base coat and have had a couple off close calls with it going off in the tape tech. Do you know of the best place to buy because they are pretty pricey. I buy alot of stuff from andrew at plastering supplies and he has them for about $2700 I think, I was hoping to get it a little cheaper if posible.


Hi Brendon,

TapeTech is fantastic tool but if you wanna run base coat you must choose TapeTech Easy Clean 

....but whichever brand you choose WATCH THE PUMP TOO WHEN YOU RUN BASE COAT


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I do have the easy clean tape tech but still a bit dicey running base through it I think, prefer to use easy flow if possible


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

that is base's fault


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

There are occasionally factory refurbished tapers available from Wallboard Tools. Pay to check.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

or it's time to charge us fairly :yes:

http://www.walltools.com/blu-at.html


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Used to run hot mud through the taper all the time. nothing lights a fire under your backside like a time bomb! 

Only had it go off on me once, and that was because the guy mixing mud made a batch of the wrong stuff for the guys running the box, so he set it aside, 30 mins. Thinned it down, and have it to us.... it went off without warning 10 mins later.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

brendon said:


> Thanks for the advice gazman, I will probably go with the tape pro because occasionally I do run base coat and have had a couple off close calls with it going off in the tape tech. Do you know of the best place to buy because they are pretty pricey. I buy alot of stuff from andrew at plastering supplies and he has them for about $2700 I think, I was hoping to get it a little cheaper if posible.


I have both,tapepro/blueline and columbia guns!:thumbsup:
If u r running base through the gun its the tapepro only i would advise!!
Its a good gun as i have been running them for over 20 years! Even sold 1 of them 2 Gazman!!:yes:


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Think I will go with the tapepro guys,might have to put a second mortgage on the house to come up with the 3 grand. $1000 more than every other taper out there so would want to be bullet proof.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

*Drywallmaster*

I have been running base through my drywallmaster king taper for about the last four years or so , without too many dramas ,never had any problems with base setting on me yet . I use csr base 90 which is a good product . I never use gooseneck when filling , just hold zooker nozel against pump outlet , less time cleaning .Drywallmaster has quick releese plate which also makes clean up easy . Just make sure you clean up well before base is going to set and you have good water pressure for cleaning tools .All good


----------

